# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit!

## HELEN OF TROY

Me qe tema u mbyll po e hap nje te re
ju pershedes edhe ne vecanti admiralon qe me kishte munguar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Pershendetje per te gjithe..

----------


## AnaH_M

Pershendetje o Usa- a gjall je a? :buzeqeshje:  

Helena- pse titulli ..nga zemra tuaj? Pak si i pakuptimt apo une sekuptoj foren :shkelje syri:

----------


## tutankamon

> Me qe tema u mbyll po e hap nje te re
> ju pershedes edhe ne vecanti admiralon qe me kishte munguar


kisha nje muaj qe mbaja radhenper te hapur kete teme...papapapa cpaske qen mi LENA..PP

JASHA LAGJA..

----------


## USA NR1

> Pershendetje o Usa- a gjall je a? 
> 
> Helena- pse titulli ..nga zemra tuaj? Pak si i pakuptimt apo une sekuptoj foren


Pershendetje i nderuar.
gjall jam gjall :Lulja3: 
kalofsh mire

Pershendetje tutankamon..

----------


## the admiral

> Me qe tema u mbyll po e hap nje te re
> ju pershedes edhe ne vecanti admiralon qe me kishte munguar


po c'kemi moj korcare? i qenke rikthyer forumit me se fundi...
shume mire ke bere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

> Pershendetje i nderuar.
> gjall jam gjall
> kalofsh mire
> 
> Pershendetje tutankamon..


pershendetje USA

PERSHENDES TE GJITHE KETA TE LAGJES TIME...

----------


## maryp

pershendetje per te gjithe ata qe me mbajne mend akoma  :buzeqeshje:  e per gjithe te tjeret

----------


## tutankamon

uaaa kush qenka rikthyer..

pershendetje maryp

ke ndermend te ikesh prap?

----------


## Marya

maryp mire se te ra rruga, o yllooooooooo

----------


## maryp

si ta shoh tutankamon mund te iki ose mund te rri , ceshtje truri kjo pune :P

Marya mire se te gjeta   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> pershendetje per te gjithe ata qe me mbajne mend akoma  e per gjithe te tjeret


Mua s'po me kujtohesh ma kujto pak te lutem ahahahaha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

> si ta shoh tutankamon mund te iki ose mund te rri , ceshtje truri kjo pune :P
> 
> Marya mire se te gjeta


ahh nese e le ne dore te trurit tend skemi gje ne terezi ...

me mire pyet ndonje kojshi ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendes hapsen e temes si dhe te gjithe antaret e F/Sh.*

----------


## tutankamon

jo po hapsen e birres...ppp

persh xhenet

----------


## maryp

> Mua s'po me kujtohesh ma kujto pak te lutem ahahahaha


ahahaha Saure dhe ty sikur ste mbaj mend mire une :P 



> ahh nese e le ne dore te trurit tend skemi gje ne terezi ...
> 
> me mire pyet ndonje kojshi ...


ej ti mos me ofendo trurin mua , e kam shume te ekuilibruar , gjithsesi nje pyetje komshiut po ja bej :P

----------


## Ksanthi

Helen te pershendes nga zemra ime e vogel.

Pershendes te gjithe antaret , ju uroj nje mbremje te bukur .

----------


## stern

*Mirembrema
Pershendetja ime sot shkon per



tutankamon 
*

----------


## tutankamon

> *Mirembrema
> Pershendetja ime sot shkon per
> 
> 
> 
> tutankamon 
> *


t morsha t ligat ku je se me dogji malli... :Lulja3: 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> jo po hapsen e birres...ppp
> 
> persh xhenet


*Hahahahaha!
Pershendetje tutankamon.*

----------

